# Name a qoute that inspires you to not give up



## jfk1116

I have run across many lately, on my road to recovery. Please, just one quote per post, but post as much as you like! Heres mine-
"The greater the obstacle, the more glory in overcoming it."-Moliere-


----------



## Keith

"If your going through hell keep going" I think it was winston churchill who said that


----------



## jfk1116

Keith said:


> "If your going through hell keep going" I think it was winston churchill who said that


I like that, but it aint easy!!!


----------



## downbutnotout

From ff12:

*Auron*: Now! This is it! Now is the time to choose! Die and be free of pain or live and fight your sorrow! Now is the time to shape your stories! Your fate is in your hands!


----------



## Nameless

"We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars." Wilde


----------



## roverred

"The temptation to quit is greatest when you are about to succeed." Someone on the forum posted here once.


----------



## Freedom2010

The one in my sig


----------



## scaredtolive

sweet and simple "don't give up don't ever give up" Jimmy V


----------



## FairleighCalm

*It's just life. Nobody said you had to do it perfectly - Fairleighcalm*

*Be kind. For everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle. - Coconutholder via Plato*


----------



## ShawnLim

"My policy is to learn from the past,
Focus on the present and think about my future"
-Donald Trump


----------



## crazylazy

"Every day, in every way, I'm getting better and better." - Psychologist Emile Coue. More of mantra really.


----------



## Josie

Keith said:


> "If your going through hell keep going" I think it was winston churchill who said that


That's mine too.


----------



## ShawnLim

Here is one NEVER GIVE UP poem I came across lately:

When things go wrong as they sometimes will,
When the road you're trudging seems all up hill,
When the funds are low and the debts are high
And you want to smile, but you have to sigh,
When care is pressing you down a bit,
Rest if you must, but don't you quit.
Life is queer with its twists and turns,
As every one of us sometimes learns,
And many a failure turns about
When he might have won had he stuck it out;
Don't give up though the pace seems slow--
You may succeed with another blow,
Success is failure turned inside out--
The silver tint of the clouds of doubt,
And you never can tell how close you are,
It may be near when it seems so far;
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit--
It's when things seem worst that you must not quit.
- Edgar A. Guest

Hope this inspires you.


----------



## SAgirl

Edgar A. Guest was a smart man! Thanks so much for that.


----------



## ShawnLim

SAgirl said:


> Edgar A. Guest was a smart man! Thanks so much for that.


I don't really know who he is. I came across the poem and felt that
it was very inspiring.

But still, my most favorite quote is from Anthony Robbins.
To me, he is the best success coach you can ever find.


----------



## darla

You can't move forward if you always keep looking back. Hillary Clinton


----------



## bbarn

ShawnLim said:


> Here is one NEVER GIVE UP poem I came across lately:
> 
> When things go wrong as they sometimes will,
> When the road you're trudging seems all up hill,
> When the funds are low and the debts are high
> And you want to smile, but you have to sigh,
> When care is pressing you down a bit,
> Rest if you must, but don't you quit.
> Life is queer with its twists and turns,
> As every one of us sometimes learns,
> And many a failure turns about
> When he might have won had he stuck it out;
> Don't give up though the pace seems slow--
> You may succeed with another blow,
> Success is failure turned inside out--
> The silver tint of the clouds of doubt,
> And you never can tell how close you are,
> It may be near when it seems so far;
> So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit--
> It's when things seem worst that you must not quit.
> - Edgar A. Guest
> 
> Hope this inspires you.


I have this poem on a plaque in my room 

i got this quote from someone i know, i don't know if he got it from someone else

"You never get a second chance to make a first impression, but it's the last one that counts most." Also, there is a quote in my sig.


----------



## ShawnLim

bbarn said:


> I have this poem on a plaque in my room
> 
> i got this quote from someone i know, i don't know if he got it from someone else
> 
> "You never get a second chance to make a first impression, but it's the last one that counts most." Also, there is a quote in my sig.


Wow, that's cool.
I have my own as well in my room:


----------



## Dothan

ships in harbor are safe, but thats not what ships are built for


----------



## LonelyHeart87

"The best way to forget the past is to concentrate on the future"

This always inspires me to make things happen TODAY, to achieve small steps in the right direction and to keep moving forward...


----------



## rumjungle

“Do not go where the path may lead, go instead where there is no path and leave a trail.”
- Waldo Emerson

“Our greatest glory is not in never falling, but in rising every time we fall.”
- Confucious


----------



## ShawnLim

rumjungle said:


> "Do not go where the path may lead, go instead where there is no path and leave a trail."
> - Waldo Emerson
> 
> "Our greatest glory is not in never falling, but in rising every time we fall."
> - Confucious


Wow, both are wonderful quotes.
Seeing these give me insights to go on in my life and to
pursue great success. Thanks


----------



## Under Pressure

"Sometimes you just gotta say, "what the f&^k"." - Risky Business


----------



## slyfox

"Aim at the sun, and you may not reach it; but your arrow will fly far higher than if aimed at an object on a level with yourself" - Joel Hawes *(My favorite)*

"Only those who dare to fail greatly can ever achieve greatly" - Robert Kennedy

"Courage is resistance to fear, mastery of fear--not absence of fear" - Mark Twain


----------



## OverAnalyzer2989

"To avoid situations in which you might make mistakes may be the biggest mistake of all." - Peter McWilliams


----------



## mjatte

I'm in it to win it!


----------



## seanybhoy

"Just do it already jeez"

- Me forward slash Nike.


----------



## jfk1116

OverAnalyzer2989 said:


> "To avoid situations in which you might make mistakes may be the biggest mistake of all." - Peter McWilliams


That is what I am trying to work on. Its allright to fail, it doesnt define me as a person.


----------



## laura024

"All your life you are told the things you cannot do. All your life they will say you're not good enough or strong enough or talented enough; they will say you're the wrong height or the wrong weight or the wrong type to play this or be this or achieve this. THEY WILL TELL YOU NO, a thousand times no, until all the no's become meaningless. All your life they will tell you no, quite firmly and very quickly. AND YOU WILL TELL THEM YES." 
- Nike Ad


----------



## Black_Widow

If you're not failing now and again, it's a sign you're playing it safe. - Woody Allen


----------



## asdf

"what the **** have you done lately?!" - Wesley Gibson


----------



## screwjack

“Some people never go crazy, What truly horrible lives they must live” -Bukowski


----------



## bheslop

"Success is not the result of spontaneous combustion," said writer Arnold Glasgow. "You have to set yourself on fire."


----------



## bheslop

"Activity and sadness are incompatible." 
- Christian Bovee


----------



## bheslop

"You can make more friends in two months by becoming genuinely interested in other people than you can in two years by trying to get other people interested in you."
- Dale Carnegie


----------



## bheslop

and one more...i like quotes haha
"Nothing in the world can take the place of persistence. Talent will not; nothing is more common than unsuccessful men with talent. Genius will not; unrewarded genius is almost a proverb. Education will not; the world is full of educated derelicts. Persistence and determination alone are omnipotent."
- Calvin Coolidge


----------



## jfk1116

Some excellent quotes guys and ladies, keep it up!!! We need all the positevity that we can get!!!!


----------



## Desperate

I didn't really have one so I looked for one and here is one I think is motivational..

"If you do not hope, you will not find what is beyond your hopes."
St. Clement of Alexandra


----------



## Phibes




----------



## jfk1116

bheslop said:


> "You can make more friends in two months by becoming genuinely interested in other people than you can in two years by trying to get other people interested in you."
> - Dale Carnegie


I agree. its a proven fact for me.


----------



## jfk1116

Phibes said:


>


I like it!! Be formless, be water. My interpretation-Water adapts and adjusts to anything(whatever the enviroment). Which we as humans must do as well.


----------



## LostPancake

"It is better to light one small candle than to curse the darkness." - Confucius


----------



## Cheeky

"If you want the omelet, you gotta crack the *** **** eggs"


----------



## S.T.A.T.

"Life's simple. You make choices and you don't look back."

That's from Tokyo Drift.


----------



## soundofsilence

"Courage is not the absence of fear, but rather the judgement that something is more important then fear. The brave may not live forever, but the cautious do not live at all."- The Princess Diaries


----------



## CandyKane

"you must do the things u think u can not do" ellonoir rosevelt
i live by these words!!!


----------



## Mike25ca

"It is better to light one small candle than to curse the darkness." - Confucius

That is 100% truth... and basically what I post about.. terms of what we're doing day to day and our values/lifestyle...

Michael Jordan is a huge inspiration


----------



## eclectic melotic

* All I did was Change my mind, and My mind Changed me *

y0urs Truly


----------



## marenubium87

As cheesy as this one is,

"You miss 100% of the shots you don't take." ~Wayne Gretzky


----------



## 22017

marenubium87 said:


> As cheesy as this one is,
> 
> "You miss 100% of the shots you don't take." ~Wayne Gretzky


Lol that was in an Office episode recently XD

My fav: "The best way out is always through." - Robert Frost


----------



## agape

Pretty Much any quote by Nietzsche.
I strongly believe that SA is caused by existential angst.


----------



## gopherinferno

Rita Mae Brown: 
Good judgment comes from experience, and often experience comes from bad judgment.

Ray Bradbury: 
Life is "trying things to see if they work."

Will Rogers: 
If stupidity got us into this mess, then why can't it get us out?

Edith Wharton: 
If only we'd stop trying to be happy we'd have a pretty good time.

Eleanor Roosevelt: 
I think somehow we learn who we really are and then live with that decision.


----------



## landersen

*Who dares wins* British special air service (SAS)


----------



## ntl

"It is a mistake to think you can solve any major problems just with potatoes."
Douglas Adams


----------



## tictoxic

"I'm selfish, impatient, and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control, and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, *then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best."*

-- Marilyn Monroe


----------



## peace4ever

*Be Foolish Enough to Believe in Miracles...*

My English professor-who is my best professor-said this to me maybe it's his own sentence or a quote from a person whom I don't know...
any way this has inspired me greatly...


----------



## MakaveliThaDon7

Don't be scared of them people/ Walk up in there and show 'em that your equal- the rapper Ice Cube lol.


----------



## zombiekins

"In the darkest of times we give ourselves hope. This is the meaning of inner strength" -Unkle Iroh, Avatar: The Last Airbender

"The fight isn't over until I've won." -Burrich from Robin Hobb's book Assassin's Apprentice


----------



## Boston

The quote I live by:

"Reach for the stars, but remember to keep your feet on the ground." - Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## bcarroll

I'm Looking Forward to Looking back on all of this!!

Things are only impossible until they are not.

The only constant is change.

If you fail to plan, you can plan to fail.

You can't have everything. Where would you put it?


----------



## WorriedSick

"Worry never robs tomorrow of it's sorrow, it only saps today of it's joy."


----------



## ntl

zombiekins said:


> "The fight isn't over until I've won." -Burrich from Robin Hobb's book Assassin's Apprentice


I loved that series.


----------



## zombiekins

ntl said:


> I loved that series.


I'm only halfway through Royal Assassin, but it's great so far. I'm usually not into fantasy at all, but my friend agreed to watch Avatar: The Last Airbender if I'd read the series. I'm glad I agreed.


----------



## ntl

Good to see your enjoying it. Its Great series. Especially for anyone with SA considering how Fitz is such a social outcast and a loner.


----------



## Ununderstood

"If you are going to quit, do it after you win"

Me


----------



## zombiekins

You know, I hadn't thought of it that way but you're right. I am so envious of his relationships with his bond animals. It sounds great to have a pack.

Do you ever find out anything concrete about the Fool? I'm baffled by him so far.


----------



## ntl

I felt the same envy when I was reading the book.

You find a little more about the fool as the series goes on but by the the end of it, your still mostly in the dark about him. There's another trilogy Robin Hobb did called The Tawny Man that continues Fitzs story 15 years after the end of the first trilogy that one gives you a lot more insight into the fool.

Another quote

"I like living. I have sometimes been wildly, despairingly, acutely miserable, racked with sorrow, but through it all I still know quite certainly that just to be alive is a grand thing."
Agatha Christie


----------



## jnm123

certain songs always inspire me


----------



## disneygirl

''you always get choices, it might not be the best choice but you still have a choice''
''always live for today, because you dont know what will happen tommorow''


----------



## ntl

I always wanted a happy ending... Now I've learned, the hard way, that some poems don't rhyme, and some stories don't have a clear beginning, middle and end. Life is about not knowing, having to change, taking the moment and making the best of it without knowing what's going to happen next. Delicious ambiguity.
Gilda Radner


----------



## slyfox

They did not know it was impossible, so they did it! - Mark Twain


----------



## ontourage

"The Best Way To Get Your Life Back Is To Invest In Yourself" (unknown, but ill take the credit)


----------



## sacred

"All who so ever who are happy in the world
Are so through the wish for the happiness of others

Of all who so ever who are miserable in the world
Are so through the wish for the happiness of themselves"


i got this one from a you tube page and have no idea wrote it (it sounds really buddha like) but i think there is some truth to it.


----------



## Phibes

*"It's no measure of health to be well adjusted to a profoundly sick society" Jiddu Krisnamurti *


----------



## BeatingSAwithastick

Phibes said:


> *"It's no measure of health to be well adjusted to a profoundly sick society" Jiddu Krisnamurti *


I like it. :yes


----------



## espearite

Restlessness and discontent are the first necessities of progress. - Thomas A. Edison


----------



## Sparks

"All of your failures are training grounds"

Rilo Kiley, _The Absence of God_


----------



## onedimension

What nature makes thee mourn, she bids thee heal
-Coleridge


----------



## iingridd

We don't know who we are until we see what we can do. -Martha Grimes


----------



## jfk1116

"it takes less time to do the right thing than to explain why you did it wrong"- Henry Wadsworth Longfellow-


----------



## veron

"I haven't failed, I've found 10,000 ways that don't work." - Thomas Edison


----------



## Patrick Bateman

This is one which I keep in mind whenever things are particularly bad.

"In the morning it was morning and I was still alive" - Charles Bukowski.


----------



## RoninDistance

"Every passing minute is another chance to turn it all around." ~Vanilla Sky


----------



## AbstractAnxiety

'It's only after you've lost everything that your free to do anything.' - Tyler Durden


----------



## deelishuss

"CHOOSE to be happy".

This quote has gotten me through a lot of meaningless fights with my boyfriend. 
I want to use it more to encourage myself to reach out to friends.


----------



## ntl

"Success is to be measured not so much by the position that one has reached in life as by the obstacles which he has overcome."

Booker T. Washington (1856 - 1915)

Oh what an obstacle social anxiety is


----------



## UltraShy

Don't have one -- I gave up.


----------



## ntl

"To be alone is to be different, to be different is to be alone."
Suzanne Gordon


----------



## Arachne

"When life gives you a hundred reasons to cry, show life that you have a thousand reasons to smile."
"Everything is okay in the end, if it's not ok, then it's not the end." 
"Never tell me the sky's the limit when there are footprints on the moon."
"Only dead fish go with the current."

I don't know who they're by.  *I love quotes!*


----------



## pokeherpro

Whether you believe you can, or you believe you can't...you're right.


----------



## Tappman

"You have to want to succeed." - Yes, Owner of a Lonely Heart.


----------



## bbarn

"Whatever you fear the most has no power, it is your fear that has power"
- Oprah Winfrey


----------



## toby0625

couragious are those who are determined to be themselves


----------



## crome

"Life is full of choices. Choose wisely."

You can choose to stay down like a wuss or get up again and fix your mistakes the next time around.


----------



## veron

Arachne said:


> "When life gives you a hundred reasons to cry, show life that you have a thousand reasons to smile."


I really like this one 



Arachne said:


> "Only dead fish go with the current."


This one is especially useful for us folks here who are a little different, hehe.



pokeherpro said:


> Whether you believe you can, or you believe you can't...you're right.


This says a lot.


----------



## power2theweak

The darkest night is often the bridge to the brightest tomorrow.

~Jonathan Lockwood Huie


----------



## ShyFX

Life shrinks or expands in proportion to one's courage.


----------



## Basketball

///


----------



## Entertainthepain

It’s all success if it’s what you need
Do what you like and do it honestly

If I had a chance for another try,
I wouldn’t change a thing
It's made me all of who I am inside
And if I could thank god
That I am here, and that I am alive
And everyday I wake
I tell myself a little harmless lie
The whole wide world is mine

-angels and airwaves


----------



## ShyFX

When life gives you lemons, you paint that s*** gold. -Atmosphere 

I'm not in this world to live up to your expectations and you're not in this world to live up to mine. -Bruce Lee


----------



## TaniaN

Be as you wish to seem - Socrates


We don't see things as they are, we see them as we are. -Anais Nin



It is impossible for a man to learn what he thinks he already knows.
-Epictetus


----------



## CandySays

"We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars."

-Oscar Wilde


----------



## Miss Apprehensive

"The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do."-Walter Bagehot 

"Kites rise highest against the wind, not with it."-Winston S. Churchill


----------



## Ataraxia

My signature. 

"He who despises himself still nonetheless respects himself as one who despises." - Friedrich Nietzsche

It makes me realize just how futile self loathing is.

This is also a good one.

"You can hold yourself back from the sufferings of the world, that is something you are free to do and it accords with your nature, but perhaps this very holding back is the one suffering you could avoid." - Franz Kafka


----------



## northernlight

"If you do what you've always done, you'll get what you've always gotten" - Tony Robbins

"I went to the woods because I wished to live deliberately, to front only the essential facts of life, and not, when I came to die, to discover that I had not lived" - Henry David Thoreau


----------



## koolkitty575

"The biggest mistake is the fear of making one"


----------



## SK7

"... In the end some of your greatest pains become your greatest strengths." - Gregory Alan Elliott
"The roughest roads often lead to the top." - Christina Aguilera
"Decide that you want it more then you are afraid of it." - Bill Cosby
"Courage is not the absence of fear but the judgement that something else is more important than fear." - Meg Cabot
"I try to believe like I believed when I was 5... when your heart tells you everything you need to know." Lucy Liu
"If you love something, give it 100% & work your hardest at it, but make sure you're loving it. - Ian Crocker
"Really try to follow what it is that you want to do & what your heart is telling you to do." - Jennifer Aniston
"I think it is important that people stand up for what they believe in." - Steve Nash
"Focus more on your desire than on your doubt, & the dream will take care of itself." - Marcia Weider


----------



## bowlingpins

WorriedSick said:


> "Worry never robs tomorrow of it's sorrow, it only saps today of it's joy."


Like this one.


----------



## ShyFX

someone on my facebook had this as their status this morning. 

"you cant compare yourself to anybody! If you want to compare, compare who you are today with who you were yesterday because that's all that matters"


----------



## itsamystery

No one can make you feel inferior without your consent
Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## NewDayRising

"There is no such thing as failure--only feedback." 
http://www.the-success-factor.com/nlppresupposition.htm

(I don't know much about NLP; I just found this link earlier today.)


----------



## TheUnwelcome

Dunno if anyone posted this yet but here is mine.

"There is nothing either good or bad, but thinking makes it so."

Shakespeare


----------



## ChrissyQ

"Never never NEVER give up! " - Winston Churchill


----------



## TorLin

"No....Do, or do not. There is no try" yoda


----------



## veron

"Make peace with your past, so as not to ruin your present."


----------



## SADuser

One by Michelangelo.
"I saw the angel in the marble, and carved until I set him free"
I interpreted it as a great metaphore for life in general, and not to give up.


----------



## Banzai

_"You always pass failure on the way to success" - Mickey Rooney._


----------



## wishiwasinvisible

Ok, I have a old one...

'That which does not kill you, will only make you stronger...'

Sorry, I can't remember who that belongs to, lol! I will Google it


----------



## Cait Sith

"I am an old man and have known a great many troubles, most of which never happened" - Mark Twain

There are so many good Mark Twain quotes.


----------



## hmf22

"I never said it (life) would be easy, I only said it would be worth it."


----------



## cmed

"I will find a way or I will make a way" - Hannibal


----------



## roll2daspot

.


----------



## JMX

I'm sure somebody has already posted this, but
"The only thing we have to fear is fear itself." - FDR


----------



## AriesTrying

To those human beings who are of any concern to me I wish suffering, desolation, sickness, ill-treatment, indignities – I wish that they should not remain unfamiliar with profound self-contempt, the torture of self-mistrust, the wretchedness of the vanquished: I have no pity for them, because I wish them the only thing that can prove today whether one is worth anything or not – that one endures. 

-Freidrich Neitzsche


----------



## Paper Samurai

"Two men look out from the bars of their prison cell; one sees the dirt on the ground, the other the stars overhead."

My sigs pretty good too, but not really inspirational :b


----------



## ZAFFAR

Ninety-nine percent of the failures come from people who have the habit of making excuses. _ -George Washington 
_


----------



## Neptunus

I will happily re-post my signature for all of posterity, seeing as I regularly change it.



> "Being gentle means forgiving yourself when you mess up. We should learn from our mistakes, but we shouldn't beat the tar out of ourselves over them. The past is just that, past. Learn what went wrong and why. Make amends if you need to. Then drop it and move on."
> 
> -Sean Covey


----------



## sda0

"You are at the source of being fat, sick, tired, broke, angry, depressed, and lonely. Stop blaming your boss, family, neighbor, lover, government, society, or God. You are the one at the scene of the crime every time something goes wrong in your life. Stop looking for a fall guy, a scapegoat, or an innocent bystander to pin your problems on. Until you take ownership for your life, you will always be chasing happiness."


- Sean Stephenson


----------



## Neptunus

^ Oooo, good one! Harsh, but true! :yes


----------



## pokeherpro

Probably been said, maybe even by me, but:

If you think you can, or, if you think you can't...you're right.


----------



## carefree

Not sure if this ones been on here yet...or if it'll help but...

"To be envious is to be ignorant of your own unique divine spark"

i guess it just helps when im really down and wish i was someone else. someone better. prettier. happier. 

but i'll admit, it doesnt always work.


----------



## ch3cooh

Not a quote but an entire speech






Don't give up, don't ever give up


----------



## Prakas

CrashMedicate said:


> "I will find a way or I will make a way" - Hannibal


Crash you cease to amaze me lately...Thats my favorite quote so far


----------



## rincewind

I've always liked the phrase I've got in my signature - it's the motto of the Royal Air Force, and is usually translated as "Through struggle to the stars".


----------



## hopena

The Guest House 

This being human is a guest house. 
Every morning a new arrival. 

A joy, a depression, a meanness, 
some momentary awareness comes 
as an unexpected visitor. 

Welcome and entertain them all! 
Even if they're a crowd of sorrows, 
who violently sweep your house 
empty of its furniture, 
still, treat each guest honorably. 
He may be clearing you out 
for some new delight. 

The dark thought, the shame, the malice, 
meet them at the door laughing, 
and invite them in. 

Be grateful for whoever comes, 
because each has been sent 
as a guide from beyond.


~ Rumi ~


----------



## Neptunus

shoppin_spree said:


> "To be envious is to be ignorant of your own unique divine spark"


So true! :yes


----------



## Kates01

*"You can complain because roses have thorns, or you can rejoice because thorns have roses"*


----------



## march_hare

If you always do what you've always done, you'll always get what you've always got.


----------



## Procrastinator

I could stand by the side and watch this life pass me by. So unhappy but safe as could be 

Yes, it's a Leona Lewis lyric but it's very true of me.

Also my sig.


----------



## bookscoffee

"Bottom line is, even if you see them coming, you're not ready for the big moments. No one asks for their life to change, not really. But it does. So, what are we, helpless? Puppets? No. The big moments are gonna come, you can't help that. It's what you do afterwords that count. That's when you find out who you are." -Whistler (BTVS)


----------



## TheDaffodil

"Assert your right to make a few mistakes. If people can't accept your imperfections, that's their fault." - Dr. David M. Burns.

"The path to our destination is not always a straight one. We go down the wrong road, we get lost, we turn back. Maybe it doesn't matter which road we embark on. Maybe what matters is that we embark." - Barbara Hall.

"Go confidently in the direction of your dreams! Live the life you've imagined." - Thoreau.


----------



## Grixxly

"I did not fail, I found 5,000 ways that don't work" Thomas Edison.


----------



## Larkspur

"You shouldn't give up. Fight for yourself and who you are. You've got to go through the worst times in life to get the best." --Postsecret


----------



## bowlingpins

roll2daspot said:


> Can't run from the pain.. Run toward it - jay z lol


Not as eloquent as the some other quotes here but it is good. I like it.


----------



## StayStrong

A few videos ive made. They contain some of the best quotes ive been able to find.

Bruce Lee's Philosophy





Bruce Lee's Philosophy continued





Enlightening Quotes





Best quotes of all time (First quote vid I ever made)





"Endurance is one of the most difficult disciplines, but it is to the one who endures that the final victory comes." ~ Buddha

"The consciousness of self is the greatest hindrance to the proper execution of all physical action." - Bruce Lee

"When one is not expressing himself, he is not free. Thus, he begins to struggle and the struggle breeds methodical routine. Soon, he is doing his methodical routine as response rather than responding to what is. " ~Bruce Lee

"The deluded mind is the mind affectively burdened by intellect. Thus, it cannot move without stopping and reflecting on itself. This obstructs its native fluidity." ~ Bruce Lee

"I believe that unarmed truth and unconditional love will have the final word in reality" ~ Martin Luther King Jr.

"To realize freedom, the mind has to learn to look at life, which is a vast movement without the bondage of time, for freedom lies beyond the field of consciousness. Watch, but don't stop and interpret, "I am free" - then you're living in a memory of something that has gone. To understand and live now, everything of yesterday must die." ~ Bruce Lee

"Art reaches its greatest peak when devoid of self-consciousness. Freedom discovers man the moment he loses concern over what impression he is making or about to make" - Bruce Lee

"Because one's self-consciousness or ego-consciousness is too conspicuously present over the entire range of his attention, it interferes with his free display of whatever proficiency he has so far acquired or is going to acquire. One should remove this obtruding self or ego-consciousness and apply himself to the work to be done as if nothing particular were taking place at the moment." ~Bruce Lee

"What we are today comes from our thoughts of yesterday, and our present thoughts build our life of tomorrow: Our life is the creation of our mind." Buddha

"The ultimate measure of a man is not where he stands in moments of comfort and convenience, but where he stands in times of challenge and controversy."
-Martin Luther King Jr.

"Live as if you were to die tomorrow. Learn as if you were to live forever."
-Ghandi


----------



## far310

a stumble may prevent a fall


----------



## polardude18

Get out of bed every morning, because you can. 

- Kerli


----------



## ntl

“Some people never go crazy, What truly horrible lives they must live” -Bukowski


----------



## Lex Love

Dont let fear get in the way of your progress


----------



## rasberrykiwi

Let us rise up and be thankful, for if we didn't learn a lot today, at least we learned a little, and if we didn't learn a little, at least we didn't get sick, and if we got sick, at least we didn't die; so, let us all be thankful.
-- Buddha
i feel better when i manage to see my problems on a wider perspective, but i don't always manage:b


----------



## LostPancake

Anything that doesn't take years of your life and drive you to suicide hardly seems worth doing. - Cormac McCarthy


----------



## Miss Meggie

"Patience and fortitude conquer all things." -Ralph Waldo Emerson
(I actually have "patience" tattooed on the top of my right foot and "fortitude" on the top of my left...)


----------



## RobertInCypress

All you need is Love - John Lennon

That Cormac McCarthy quote is awesome!


----------



## TheLonelyStoner

just cant live that negative way...make way for the positive day! -Bob Marley!


----------



## ionre24

"Awake, my soul! ... Rejoice, O my heart, and give place no more for the enemy of my soul."
-Book of Mormon


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

I have a few 

-"I've learned so much from my mistakes...I'm thinking of making a few more."

-"There are so many people out there who will tell you that you can't. What you've got to do it turn around and say, 'Watch me'"

-"Pain is temporary, Quitting is forever."

-"You only live once, but if you work it right...once is enough

-"Make the future a past you don't wanna change"

-"Your life is now, why waste it?"

-"Shoot for the moon, even if you miss you'll land among the stars"

-"The perosn who doesn't make mistakes is unlikely to make anything."


----------



## Rtastism

"When you live every day with all your heart then you can be happy ever after."


----------



## isis

There are some really great quotes here.

"It's not the size of the dog in the fight what matters, it's the size of the fight in the dog." -Mark Twain

And:

"Fear makes the wolf bigger than it is" - German proverb


----------



## Miss Meggie

"To dare is to lose one's footing momentarily. Not to dare is to lose oneself."
-Soren Kierkegaard


----------



## Alys

"Do it afraid"


----------



## daisycakes

"Every ending is only a new beginning."


----------



## neurotic1

“If you always put limit on everything you do, physical or anything else. It will spread into your work and into your life. There are no limits. There are only plateaus, and you must not stay there, you must go beyond them.” Bruce Lee


----------



## MiaStella

I swore never to be silent whenever and wherever human beings endure suffering and humiliation. We must always take sides. Neutrality helps the oppressor, never the victim. Silence encourages the tormentor, never the tormented. - Elie Wiesel

This quote just encourages me to stick up for myself and for other people which is a good thing. ^-^


----------



## Larkspur

"The most difficult thing is the decision to act, the rest is merely tenacity. The fears are 
paper tigers. You can do anything you decide to do. You can act to change and control 
your life; and the procedure, the process is its own reward."

-Amelia Earhart ♥


----------



## mysteryguy85

My favorite one that keeps me going all the time:

"Ambition is a dream with a V8 engine" - Elvis Presley.


----------



## Miss Meggie

"If you want to view Paradise, simply look around and view it. Anything you want to, do it. Want to change the world? There's nothing to it..."
-from *Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory* (The 1971 version with Gene Wilder. Not the bleeding awful one with Johnny Depp...)


----------



## sherrycoke

"Do not spoil what you have by desiring what you have not; but remember that what you now have was once among the things you only hoped for."

_Epicurus, Greek philosopher (341 BC - 270 BC)_

"Let's never waste a minute thinking about people we don't like"

General Eisenhower


----------



## Squid24

"I mean, here we are, born to this life only to, well, put it this way: in baseball terms, we're going to eventually get thrown out, and it's not even going to be close. So why not ridiculously but sincerely try to stretch that bloop double into a triple? Why not fly into the stands to try to catch a foul ball headed for the loge seats? How many breaths do we get? Why not cartoonishly pitch to the grass and use a few of those breaths to push that perfect dying bunted ball to the other side of the white chalk line?" 
-Josh Wilker, _Cardboard Gods_

"When it is Dark enough, you can see the stars"


----------



## complex

daisycakes said:


> "Every ending is only a new beginning."


Oh I really like this one thanks for sharing!


----------



## complex

"Having a sister is like having a best friend you can't get rid of. You know whatever you do, they'll still be there." <3


----------



## solitarian

"Success consists of getting up just one more time than you fall." - Oliver Goldsmith


----------



## Willow Leaves

If you don't go after what you want, you'll never have it. If you never ask, the answer is always no. If you don't step forward, you're always in the same place. -Nora Roberts


----------



## bennyp714

"ATTITUDE: The difference between ordeal and adventure."


----------



## My911GT2993

Those are great quotes! Mine can't compete, but it has the opposite effect that it may have on others who read it;

"Nothing in life matters anyway, since we're all going to die"

- sounds very negative, but it makes me think "It dosen't matter about my failings" in a good way.


----------



## fictionz

peace4ever said:


> *Be Foolish Enough to Believe in Miracles...*
> 
> My English professor-who is my best professor-said this to me maybe it's his own sentence or a quote from a person whom I don't know...
> any way this has inspired me greatly...


i like that


----------



## fictionz

You don't know what you've got till it's gone.
So appreciate it while it's still there.


----------



## BTW

It has always been my opinion that when a man sets himself determinedly to do something, and thinks of nought but his design, he must succeed despite all difficulties in his path: such an one may make himself Pope or Grand Vizier, he may overturn an ancient line of kings—provided that he knows how to seize on his opportunity, and be a man of wit and pertinacity. 
-Casanova


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

You can dream a little dream, or you can live a little dream
I'd rather live it, cuz dreamers always chase but never get it-aesop rock


----------



## fictionz

Never regret. If it's good, it's wonderful. If it's bad, it's experience.
Victoria Holt


----------



## TheLonelyStoner

my signature!!!


----------



## stars

when you're going through hell..keep going!! 
donno but it kinda helps me.


----------



## jfk1116

"This is my life. I determine the outcome. If I am not good enough for you, then you are not good enough for me." ~me~


----------



## Selbbin

This might seem like a negative quote, but it's the kind of thing that I respond to: 

What was once before you - an exciting, mysterious future - is now behind you. Lived; understood; disappointing. You realize you are not special. You have struggled into existence, and are now slipping silently out of it. This is everyone's experience. Every single one. The specifics hardly matter. Everyone's everyone. So you are Adele, Hazel, Claire, Olive. You are Ellen. All her meager sadnesses are yours; all her loneliness; the gray, straw-like hair; her red raw hands. It's yours. It is time for you to understand this. As the people who adore you stop adoring you; as they die; as they move on; as you shed them; as you shed your beauty; your youth; as the world forgets you; as you recognize your transience; as you begin to lose your characteristics one by one; as you learn there is no-one watching you, and there never was, you think only about driving - not coming from any place; not arriving any place. Just driving, counting off time. Now you are here, at 7:43. Now you are here, at 7:44. Now you are... Gone.

-Charlie Kaufman


----------



## Selbbin

Also:


Everything is more complicated than you think. You only see a tenth of what is true. There are a million little strings attached to every choice you make; you can destroy your life every time you choose. But maybe you won't know for twenty years. And you may never ever trace it to its source. And you only get one chance to play it out. Just try and figure out your own divorce. And they say there is no fate, but there is: it's what you create. And even though the world goes on for eons and eons, you are only here for a fraction of a fraction of a second. Most of your time is spent being dead or not yet born. But while alive, you wait in vain, wasting years, for a phone call or a letter or a look from someone or something to make it all right. And it never comes or it seems to but it doesn't really. And so you spend your time in vague regret or vaguer hope that something good will come along. Something to make you feel connected, something to make you feel whole, something to make you feel loved. And the truth is I feel so angry, and the truth is I feel so ****ing sad, and the truth is I've felt so ****ing hurt for so ****ing long and for just as long I've been pretending I'm OK, just to get along, just for, I don't know why, maybe because no one wants to hear about my misery, because they have their own. Well, **** everybody. Amen. 

-Charlie Kaufman


It helps me take my mind off what other people think, take a good look at myself and remind myself our time is short. Don't sit there waiting...


----------



## honeybear1990

This too shall pass. - unknown


----------



## Belshazzar

honeybear1990 said:


> This too shall pass. - unknown


Hebrew proverb.

Some Michel Foucault:

"Do not ask who I am and do not ask me to remain the same. More than one person, doubtless like me, writes in order to have no face."

"I don't feel that it is necessary to know exactly what I am. The main interest in life and work is to become someone else that you were not in the beginning. If you knew when you began a book what you would say at the end, do you think that you would have the courage to write it? What is true for writing and for love relationships is true also for life. The game is worthwhile insofar as we don't know where it will end."

"Nature, keeping only useless secrets, had placed within reach and in sight of human beings the things it was necessary for them to know."


----------



## basketball is my drug

happiness is not the absence of problems but the ability to keep on partying -andrew w.k.


----------



## OrbitalResonance

Any Carl Sagan Quote.


----------



## Philomath1

_"Ever tried. Ever failed. No matter. Try again. Fail again. Fail better." ~ _Samuel Beckett


----------



## staringatthesky

"Shoot for the moon, if you don't make it...well...at least you will land on a cloud." 
-anonymous


----------



## UndreamingAwake

"Victory is reserved for those willing to pay it's price." - Sun Tzu


----------



## Lachlan

'Things can only get better' D:ream


----------



## ambergris

*But all shall be well, and all shall be well, and all manner of thing shall be well.*

Julian of Norwich. She was a hermit too


----------



## trendyfool

Quotes I came up with:

"Remember the heroes. You are one of them."

"The past is melting, find safety in the moment."


----------



## cblack

"Shoot for the moon, even if you miss, you'll land among the stars"


----------



## angus

If your gonna be dumb, you gotta be tough
- Roger Alen Wade


----------



## veron

Life getting tough means God is afraid of your progress - Courage Wolf


----------



## Melinda

Belshazzar said:


> "Do not ask who I am and do not ask me to remain the same. More than one person, doubtless like me, writes in order to have no face.


I really like this one.

Some of my favorites:

"I tore myself away from the safe comfort of certainties through my love for truth; and truth rewarded me." - Simone de Beauvoir

"Life is a process of becoming, a combination of states we have to go through. Where people fail is that they wish to elect a state and remain in it. This is a kind of death." - Anais Nin.


----------



## J Dynamo

l
l
l
v


----------



## Gorillaz

" Everything will be okay in the end. If it's not okay, it's not the end. " This has really helped me recently. 

"I have something more important than courage. I have patience. I will become what I know I am. "


----------



## LifeGoesOn

"Written in the Stars" by Tinie Tempah featuring Eric Turner

This is actually a song that really inspires me not to give up... especially this part of the song:

It feels like a long time coming, fam 
Since the day I thought of that cunning plan 
One day I had a dream I tried to chase it 
But I wasn't going nowhere, running man
I knew that maybe someday I would understand 
Trying to change a ten into a hundred grand 
Everyone's a kid that no one cares about 
You just gotta keep screaming until they hear you out

Oh, written in the stars
A million miles away
A message to the main, oh...
Seasons come and go
But I will never change
And I'm on my way...

Every time I hear this song on the radio I'm reminded of the times when I really wanted to give up... and then didn't. Sometimes I wanna cry after listening to this song :lol not sad tears, but just tears from realizing how far I've come.


----------



## Alchemist




----------



## Nuthatch

Here are a couple of favourites:

Courage doesn't always roar. Sometimes courage is the little voice at the end of the day that says I'll try again tomorrow. 
~ _Mary Anne Radmacher_

When you come to the edge of all the light you have, and are about to step off into the darkness of the unknown, faith is knowing one of two things will happen: There will be something solid to stand on, or you will be taught how to fly. 
_ ~ Patrick Overton_

It is better to believe than to disbelieve; in so doing, you bring everything to the realm of possibility.
_~ Albert Einstein

_ Sometimes even to live is an act of courage. 
~_ Lucius Annaeus Seneca_


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

My internal voice goes "don't give up!" and then floods my brain with seratonin.

It's good!

:0


Quotes might trigger some inspiration but I think they're just the catalyst for a better sense of being.


----------



## Lasair

the one in my sig and 

"The best time to build a tree is 20 years ago the next best time is right now"


----------



## Authentic Antagonist

From the Rankin/Bass _Hobbit _movie: "The greatest adventure is what lies ahead."


----------



## kangarabbit

In the midst of winter, I finally learned that there was in me an invincible summer. 

--Albert Camus


----------



## Cheesus Chrust

Ghandi -- "An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind."

MF Doom -- "What profit the man who gain the whole world, just to lose his soul and his main 'ol girl."

Some Dude -- "Change what you can't accept and accept what you can't change."


----------



## MelysCariad

"Some men see things as they are and say why - I dream things that never were and say why not."
-George Bernard Shaw

"A positive attitude man not solve all of your problems, but it will annoy enough people to make it worth the effort."
-Herm Albright

"What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us."
- Ralph Waldo Emerson

"Don't be afraid to go out on a limb. That's where the fruit is."
- H. Jackson Browne

"A lie gets halfway around the world before the truth has a chance to get its pants on." 
- Sir Winston Churchill

“Remember, Ginger Rogers did everything that Fred Astaire did, but she did it backwards, and in high heels”
- Faith Whittlesey


----------



## ChubbyFish

Never regret thy fall, 
O Icarus of the fearless flight
For the greatest tragedy of them all
Is never to feel the burning light
- Oscar Wilde

Our doubts are traits 
and make us lose the good
we oft might win.
By fearing to attempt
-William Shakespeare 

Sometimes things become possible if we want them enough.
-T.S Eliot


----------



## Jessicah1

tictoxic said:


> "I'm selfish, impatient, and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control, and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, *then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best."*
> 
> -- Marilyn Monroe


:clap


----------



## josh the hoople

"Isolation is the gift" - Charles Bukowski


----------



## tinydancer14

everything will be okay in the end, if its not okay its not the end


----------



## dustbunnies

_Never let the fear of striking out keep you from playing the game._

_If it were easy then everybody would be doing it, it's the hard part that makes it great._


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Pray to God but row for shore. - Russian proverb


----------



## RUFB2327

see my sig below


----------



## Josie

"Sons of Gondor! Of Rohan! My brothers! I see in your eyes the same fear that would take the heart of me! A day may come when the courage of men fails, when we forsake our friends and break all bonds of fellowship. But it is not this day. An hour of woes and shattered shields when the age of Men comes crashing down! But it is not this day! This day we fight! By all that you hold dear on this good Earth, I bid you _stand! Men of the West!_"

Yeaaah! Social Anxiety isn't going to hold me down.


----------



## VaticanWarlock

He didn't teach you how to win, he taught you how not to lose. That's nothing to be proud of. You're playing not to lose, Josh. You've got to risk losing. You've got to risk everything. You've got to go to the edge of defeat. That's where you want to be, boy - on the edge of defeat


----------



## monalisatoldalie

"But you should never be embarrassed by your trouble with living
Because it's the ones with the sorest throats, 
Who have done the most singing"


----------



## Nathan Talli

"At least you're not dead!"


----------



## laura024

I will not tiptoe through life just to arrive safely at death.


----------



## twilson1

"I would rather regret the things that I have done than the things that I have not."


----------



## moke64916

"I'm doing great, and getting better"


----------



## MojoCrunch

Good ol' Charlie Brown still inspires me even 18 years later.

"I've developed a new philosophy...I only dread one day at a time."


----------



## Pangur Ban

"Hakuna Matata... What a wonderful phrase!"

Timon & Pumba, you inspire me!


----------



## twilson1

Those who can laugh without cause have either found the true meaning of happiness or have gone stark raving mad.


----------



## twilson1

Forget love - I'd rather fall in chocolate!


----------



## SMOOZIE

"It is better to be hated for who YOU ARE, than to be loved and adored for who YOU ARE NOT." -- ?


----------



## twilson1

Always be yourself. Everyone else is taken.


----------



## moke64916

"attitudes are habits and habits are formed by repetition" quote unquote. Don't remember who's quote that is.


----------



## ForeverInBloom

"Anyone who has been stealing must steal no longer, but must work, doing something useful with their own hands, that they may have something to share with those in need."

-Ephesians 4:28


----------



## twilson1

theres a certain shade of limelight that can wreck a girls complexion


----------



## StevenGlansberg

_"Don't give up. Don't ever give up."_

Jimmy V


----------



## dontdreamitbeit

"I learn from my mistakes. It`s a very painful way to learn, but without pain, the old saying is, there`s no gain." - Johnny Cash.


----------



## viv

MojoCrunch said:


> Good ol' Charlie Brown still inspires me even 18 years later.
> 
> "I've developed a new philosophy...I only dread one day at a time."


This is fantastic.


----------



## 390

"Habit is like a cable, we weave a thread of it every day until it no longer breaks".


----------



## twilson1

Moderation. Small helpings. Sample a little bit of everything. These are the secrets of happiness and good health.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Don't stop, never give up, hold your head high and reach the top - Sclub7


----------



## spacey82

It's never too late to be who you might have been - George Eliot


----------



## twilson1

never let the fear of striking out keep you from playing the game


----------



## lonely metalhead

"Our greatest glory is not on never falling but rising every time we fall"

Confucius


----------



## Jemma

"Nobody trips over mountains. It is the small pebble that causes you to stumble. Pass all the pebbles in your path and you will find you have crossed the mountain."
Oh and -
"Wanna fly? You got to lose all that sh it in your head that weights you down." 
haha


----------



## twilson1

There comes a time when every life goes off course. In this desperate moment you must choose your direction. Will you fight to stay on the path while others tell you who you are? Or will you label yourself? Will you be honored by your choice? Or will you embrace your new path? Each morning you choose to move forward or to simply give up


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Fear is a reflex, confidence is a choice.


----------



## Kon

Old quote talking about the monarchy, but I suppose it can be used for any national authoriry/power:

"Poor, wretched, and stupid peoples, nations determined on your own misfortune and blind to your own good! You let yourselves be deprived before your own eyes of the best part of your revenues; your fields are plundered, your homes robbed, your family heirlooms taken away. You live in such a way that you cannot claim a single thing as your own; and it would seem that you consider yourselves lucky to be loaned your property, your families, and your very lives. All this havoc, this misfortune, this ruin, descends upon you not from alien foes, but from the one enemy whom you yourselves render as powerful as he is, for whom you go bravely to war, for whose greatness you do not refuse to offer your own bodies unto death. He who thus domineers over you has only two eyes, only two hands, only one body, no more than is possessed by the least man among the infinite numbers dwelling in your cities; he has indeed nothing more than the power that you confer upon him to destroy you. Where has he acquired enough eyes to spy upon you, if you do not provide them yourselves? How can he have so many arms to beat you with, if he does not borrow them from you? The feet that trample down your cities, where does he get them if they are not your own? How does he have any power over you except through you? 

How would he dare assail you if he had no cooperation from you? What could he do to you if you yourselves did not connive with the thief who plunders you, if you were not accomplices of the murderer who kills you, if you were not traitors to yourselves? You sow your crops in order that he may ravage them, you install and furnish your homes to give him goods to pillage; you rear your daughters that he may gratify his lust; you bring up your children in order that he may confer upon them the greatest privilege he knows—to be led into his battles, to be delivered to butchery, to be made the servants of his greed and the instruments of his vengeance; you yield your bodies unto hard labor in order that he may indulge in his delights and wallow in his filthy pleasures; you weaken yourselves in order to make him the stronger and the mightier to hold you in check. From all these indignities, such as the very beasts of the field would not endure, you can deliver yourselves if you try, not by taking action, but merely by willing to be free. Resolve to serve no more, and you are at once freed. I do not ask that you place hands upon the tyrant to topple him over, but simply that you support him no longer; then you will behold him, like a great Colossus whose pedestal has been pulled away, fall of his own weight and break into pieces…"


----------



## SMOOZIE

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Fear is a reflex, confidence is a choice.


Love this.


----------



## cpuzManiac

"The greater the difficulty, the more the glory in surmounting it." - Epicurus.

http://thinkexist.com/quotes/epicurus/


----------



## twilson1

"I dont need a man to make me feel good!"


----------



## Neutrino

"im glad i met you

because i realy really do love you a whole lot

did i say how much i love you today?"


----------



## MissElley

There's a difference between interest and commitment. When your interested in doing something, you do it only when it's convenient. When your committed to something, you accept no excuses; only results. 

- Kenneth Blachard.

This quote helps me alot. I'm not sure if it has anything to do with Not giving up. It's just a quote I have on my wall. So I see it everyday. It helps me alot though.


----------



## davidigm

"The movement you need is on your shoulders" 
-The Beatles, Paul McCartney


----------



## Arisa1536

SMOOZIE said:


> "It is better to be hated for who YOU ARE, than to be loved and adored for who YOU ARE NOT." -- ?


I like that 

theres one i read the other day

"It is better to be kind than to be right"


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

I have two:

"Yesterday is history. Tomorrow is a mystery. Today is a gift. That is why it is called the present." -?

"Be more concerned with your character than your reputation, because your character is what you really are, while your reputation is merely what others think you are." -John Wooden


----------



## spidercentz

"Do or do not. There is no try."
-Yoda, Jedi Master.


----------



## Arisa1536

Some of the best quotes i have read and found inspiration from are Maya-Angelou She was a greta poet and philosopher and off course
Ralph Waldo Emerson like this one for example
_"Solitude is impractical and yet society is fatal."_

You gotta love Oscar wilde who said
"We are all in the gutter but some of us are looking at stars"


----------



## River In The Mountain

If you turn back now, you're going to have to walk past all those people you avoided.


----------



## BenevolentSun




----------



## Later

It helps so much reading quotes I keep going back, they are a lifetime of hope.

"Fall seven times, stand up eight"

The walls we build around us to keep out the sadness also keep out the joy. 
-Jim Rohn

"Love builds bridges where there are none." 
-R. H. Delaney

"You don't love a woman because she is beautiful, but she is beautiful because you love her."

"If you never failed, you never lived" 




"Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened"

"Life is not measured by the breaths you take, but by the moments that take your breath away"


----------



## sokkoson

What is like a smelly fart that, although invisible is obvious? One`s own faults that are precisely as obvious as the effort made to hide them.


----------



## Johny

Logic will get you from A to B. Imagination will take you everywhere.
Albert Einstein


----------



## Gorillaz

Everything is okay in the end, if it's not ok, then it's not the end.


----------



## Northern Lights

[FONT=&quot]"It is not because things are difficult that we do not dare, it is because we do not dare that they are difficult".

[/FONT] Lucius Annaeus Seneca


----------



## Christina123

'Just take the first step, you don't have to see the whole staircase.'

Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## oBSama

tictoxic said:


> "I'm selfish, impatient, and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control, and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, *then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best."*
> 
> -- Marilyn Monroe


outstanding


----------



## kagrosso

"Hope isn't sonething you create, it's something you let inside."


----------



## masticatedZagreus

Well, I just posted this elsewhere, but it's relevant in this context as well...it's excerpted from Father Callahan's final words in the last book of Stephen King's "Dark Tower" series: "May you find your Tower, Roland...may you breach it...and may you climb to the top."


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

“If you want to reach a state of bliss, then go beyond your ego and the internal dialogue. Make a decision to relinquish the need to control, the need to be approved, and the need to judge. Those are the three things the ego is doing all the time. It's very important to be aware of them every time they come up.” - Deepak Chopra


----------



## finch

oBSama said:


> outstanding


 I second that.


----------



## TheDaffodil

‎"The only thing I regret about my past is the length of it. If I had to live my life again, I'd make the same mistakes, only sooner." - Tallulah Bankhead.

It makes me feel as though mistakes are more OK than we're made to believe (not OK in the sense that if you hurt people in the process you shouldn't care but OK in the sense that you're human). And I love Tallulah's attitude. I wish I had a little bit of that. Quite zesty.


----------



## camtrol

It has to be "If at first you don't succeed, try,try again.


----------



## Alchemist

*"Every search begins with beginners luck and ends with the victor's being severely tested." By Paulo Coelho

**"There is only one thing that makes a dream impossible to achieve: the fear of failure." The Alchemist by Paulo Coelho*

*"And, when you want something, all the universe conspires in helping you to achieve it." The Alchemist, page 23, by Paulo Coelho

Read the whole book! ** The Alchemist by Paulo Coelho*


----------



## Ballerina

Never concise.

"Congratulations!
Today is your day.
You’re off to Great Places!
You’re off and away!
You have brains in your head.
You have feet in your shoes.
You can steer yourself any direction you choose.
You’re on your own. And you know what you know. And YOU are the guy who’ll decide where to go.
You’ll look up and down streets. Look’em over with care. About some you will say, “I don’t choose to go there.” With your head full of brains and your shoes full of feet, you’re too smart to go down a not-so-good street.
And you may not find any you’ll want to go down. In that case, of course, you’ll head straight out of town. It’s opener there in the wide open air.
Out there things can happen and frequently do to people as brainy and footsy as you.
And when things start to happen, don’t worry. Don’t stew. Just go right along. You’ll start happening too.
Oh! The Places You’ll Go!
You’ll be on your way up!
You’ll be seeing great sights!
You’ll join the high fliers who soar to high heights.
You won’t lag behind, because you’ll have the speed. You’ll pass the whole gang and you’ll soon take the lead. Wherever you fly, you’ll be best of the best. Wherever you go, you will top all the rest.
Except when you don’t.
Because, sometimes, you won’t.
I’m sorry to say so but, sadly, it’s true that Bang-ups and Hang-ups can happen to you.
You can get all hung up in a prickle-ly perch. And your gang will fly on. You’ll be left in a Lurch.
You’ll come down from the Lurch with an unpleasant bump. And the chances are, then, that you’ll be in a Slump.
And when you’re in a Slump, you’re not in for much fun. Un-slumping yourself is not easily done.
You will come to a place where the streets are not marked. Some windows are lighted. But mostly they’re darked. A place you could sprain both your elbow and chin! Do you dare to stay out? Do you dare to go in? How much can you lose? How much can you win?
And if you go in, should you turn left or right…or right-and-three-quarters? Or, maybe, not quite? Or go around back and sneak in from behind? Simple it’s not, I’m afraid you will find, for a mind-maker-upper to make up his mind.
You can get so confused that you’ll start in to race down long wiggled roads at a break-necking pace and grind on for miles across weirdish wild space, headed, I fear, toward a most useless place.
The Waiting Place…for people just waiting.
Waiting for a train to go or a bus to come, or a plane to go or the mail to come, or the rain to go or the phone to ring, or the snow to snow or waiting around for a Yes or No or waiting for their hair to grow. Everyone is just waiting.
Waiting for the fish to bite or waiting for wind to fly a kite or waiting around for Friday night or waiting, perhaps, for their Uncle Jake or a pot to boil, or a Better Break or a string of pearls, or a pair of pants or a wig with curls, or Another Chance. Everyone is just waiting.
No! That’s not for you!
Somehow you’ll escape all that waiting and staying. You’ll find the bright places where Boom Bands are playing. With banner flip-flapping, once more you’ll ride high! Ready for anything under the sky. Ready because you’re that kind of a guy!
Oh, the places you’ll go! There is fun to be done! There are points to be scored. There are games to be won. And the magical things you can do with that ball will make you the winning-est winner of all. Fame! You’ll be famous as famous can be, with the whole wide world watching you win on TV.
Except when they don’t. Because, sometimes, they won’t.
I’m afraid that some times you’ll play lonely games too. Games you can’t win ‘cause you’ll play against you.
All Alone!
Whether you like it or not, Alone will be something you’ll be quite a lot.
And when you’re alone, there’s a very good chance you’ll meet things that scare you right out of your pants. There are some, down the road between hither and yon, that can scare you so much you won’t want to go on.
But on you will go though the weather be foul. On you will go though your enemies prowl. On you will go though the Hakken-Kraks howl. Onward up many a frightening creek, though your arms may get sore and your sneakers may leak. On and on you will hike. And I know you’ll hike far and face up to your problems whatever they are.
You’ll get mixed up, of course, as you already know. You’ll get mixed up with many strange birds as you go. So be sure when you step. Step with care and great tact and remember that Life’s a Great Balancing Act. Just never forget to be dexterous and deft. And never mix up your right foot with your left.
And will you succeed?
Yes! You will, indeed!
(98 and ¾ percent guaranteed.)
Kid, you’ll move mountains!
So…be your name Buxbaum or Bixby or Bray or Mordecai Ale Van Allen O’Shea, you’re off to Great Places!
Today is your day!
Your mountain is waiting.
So…get on your way!"


----------



## theonewholikestolaugh

Never fear shadows. They simply mean there is a light shining somewhere nearby. <3


----------



## AntisocialnExhausted

Smile today, tomorrow could be worse.


----------



## lifecobra

Your life is your story. Write well. Edit often.


----------



## Cashel

"We have always held to the hope, the belief, the conviction, that there is a better life, a better world, beyond the horizon." -Franklin D. Roosevelt


----------



## Surly Wurly

omg i thought it said "name a gout that inspires you" and now i'm so let down


----------



## amberkits

Odd one, and not really a saying, but from Final Fantasy X "This is MY Story". 

For some reason it just always stuck with me, It is my life, My Story, and I should never give up on it.


----------



## notacreativeusername

Be the type of person that when your feet touch the floor in the morning the devil says,'Aww s*it they're up...'
I don't know why,but it's inspiring for me.I have a ton of inspirational quotes.
400


----------



## AllieG

I may be getting too literal on the "don't give up part" but:

"Suicide does not end the chances of life getting worse. Suicide eliminates the possibility of it getting better."


----------



## crazaylulu

I really love this quote by teddy Roosevelt about failure and giving up- i.e. when I want to beat myself up for trying and messing up socially etc.

*"Far better is it to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs, even though checked by failure...than to rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy much nor suffer much, because they live in a gray twilight that knows not victory nor defeat."*


----------



## bbarn

I'd rather be hated for who I am, than loved for who I am not.

- Kurt Cobain


----------



## Fuzzycoffeecup

roverred said:


> "The temptation to quit is greatest when you are about to succeed." Someone on the forum posted here once.


----------

